# Gulf Shores



## bigdaddy35 (Aug 16, 2006)

Thinking about taking the family down to Gulf Shores in late May, early June. Usually mtn. bike but are there any good road routes (scenic, not too much traffic) in the area. Thanks.


----------



## Kennedy (May 17, 2006)

bigdaddy35 said:


> Thinking about taking the family down to Gulf Shores in late May, early June. Usually mtn. bike but are there any good road routes (scenic, not too much traffic) in the area. Thanks.


I've been to Gulf Shores on business and have always seen lots of cyclists. Roadies, beach cruisers, MBers, etc. The main roads are heavily trafficked, but wide and it seems cyclist friendly.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Very cycling friendly and very beautiful. Mtn biking isn't great in the area, but you can throw a road bike down just about anywhere. If it is for a vacation, I don't know that I would bother. Enjoy the beaches with the family and rent a cruiser when you get here. They are for rent at most beach towns. I live at Navarre Beach and there are two places that rent cruisers here. The salt air at the beach can raise hell with you bike and the rented cruiser will show that when you see it.


----------



## deadlegs (Jan 28, 2004)

Been spending a little time there each August for the last few years. . . 

There's a loop around Gulf State park; not too long but if you go around a few times you can add up some miles. Also, for some reason this loop seems to stay a couple degrees cooler than the beach roads and way less traffic.

A longer ride is 180, or W. Fort Morgan, to Fort Morgan and back. 

You can also get on 182 towards FL. The only hill I've found down there is the bridge on 182, just before the FL/AL state Line. If you cross the bridge 10 times each direction or something, you can hit a whopping 1000 ft elevation gain.

Anyway, hope this helps. My GF forces me to go every August. It's too hot and to flat for me!


Check the following thread:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=58569


----------

